# recent crime in the vilamoura area



## nerodog (Feb 15, 2009)

HI, been reading the links from the Four Seasons Vilamoura and found that in January an elderly British couple were robbed at gunpoint in their unit in Old Village.. ( next door to four seasons from my map!).. then there have been an increase in muggings down around the marina.. has anyone else heard this ? I am  concerned as I am planning  a spring trip. I found this on the local algarve newspaper site on the four seasons web site of links... I continued to explore via web and noted an increase in crime in this area... anyone been recently ??? What is the security like ?? Thanks.


----------



## Keitht (Feb 15, 2009)

Traditionally the Algarve has had a low crime rate so any criminal activity is more likely to make the headlines there than in London for example.  I'm certainly not trying to downplay an incident of gun crime, but I think it's important to set it in perspective.
I'm going to the Algarve in September and I'm certainly not going to let these reports concern me unduly.


----------



## nerodog (Feb 16, 2009)

*vilamoura*

thanks Keith.. It just surprised me and alarmed me when I read the link from the timeshare... wasn't expecting it !!! I needed some reassurance and as always am cautious and aware of my surroundings in all of my travels and at home !! Thanks for  the note.


----------

